# ITS PLAYTIME!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everybunny  Fraggles here. OK so here is the scoop. My mommy has hurt her back. It something called a slipped disk and now she is on the couch. I think she might be on the couch forever even! She has those funny bottles that the little round things come out of and lots of pillows. Daddies been going to work but mommy is on the couch. That means it is playtime for bunnies! You see all mommy can do is wave her arms at me and I don't mind that so much. So I have had a great time  I have mainly been playing on something called an "antique sofa". I binkied from one end to the other and I even dug in the cushions. That really got mommy waving her arms! I have been on the coffee table and I pulled the coffee table cloth down. I jumped in a basket of warm laundry and took a nap. Oh and mommy has not been petting me to much so I have to dig at her a little more then usual. So does anybunny have ideas on how to have fun with mommy while she is on the couch? Hope everybunny has a great day.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraggles, you tell your Mommy hope she's feeling better. Understand back problems because of my Husband. It's not fun. And it's very uncomfortable and at times extremely painful.

My suggestions to you Fraggles, is to cuddle with Mommy. She needs this right now because she's hurting. She cuddles you when you are hurting or sick. Now it's time to return that love. 

Be good. No more making Mommy wave her hands. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 16, 2012)

You need to ask your mom to put a sheet over the sofa so you can keep playing on it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraggles, be a nice girl and groom your mommy since she doesn't feel well. A few crazy adventures are ok if they make her laugh, but don't be too naughty. She took excellent care of you after your spay recently so you should take care of her.

*bunny kisses from Becky and Cinderella for Katie*


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 16, 2012)

You have to be good or we won't vote for you for president!!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't be a monkey, Fraggles, you know digging mom's antique sofa drives her nuts. I do admit the idea of her waving her arms repeatly is pretty amusing. Don't eat any of her pills.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2012)

ray: Nancy gets injections, but when mine act out, it usually takes 3 weeks for normalcy to return.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Fraggles make sure you be good for your mummy, give her lots of cuddles and not too much worry and she'll be right in no time, How's your little sister?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraggles here. Daddy has been giving her all kinds of attention......my attention! Its really not fair, when I hear him coming down the hall I wait by the door and the last couple of days he has just blown right past me. He even takes his drawing tablet into the living room instead of working in his drawing room. You know what that means! No loafing under the drawing table. Is for my "sister" she is not very nice. She spreads her poops all around by my cage door. Plus she runs fast first into antique stuff all the time and they just cuddle and fuss over her. I think I need to move out.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 16, 2012)

Buster here, I know how you feel, my owner hurt her back today too. I overheard her saying it was just an inflamed muscle and that it will go away soon. I saw her take an aleve and now she's sitting with a heating pad..I am very upset she is not able to bend down to pet me  
My grandma has been giving me more attention though, and giving me nice ear massages, don't tell my ma but grandma gives better massages:biggrin:

Hope everything goes back to normal soon for you and your mommy 

-Buster(the coolest rabbit on earth)


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Well Fraggles I'm sorry to hear you havn't been getting all the attention your used to 
You know Muppet spreading poop might not be her fault maybe she's using it to find her way around? 
Nose bonks


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 17, 2012)

Cookie here! And I must say as a bun with nursing experience (I sat with my momma all day today, she hurt her back and was on the couch all day) go and have a sit with her and give her extra cuddles... I was grooming her like crazy and it seemed to make her feel better! And after papa got home and relieved me of my nursing duties I took a nap... And when I woke up!!!! I had a big plate of yummy fruit beside my bed... Wow! I hope mommas sick more often... Cuz being a nurse bun... It has it's BENIFITS! :big wink:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraggles, perhaps you need to run away from home and come here!


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraggles, Humma here. I can give you all the attention you need pretty girl! My wifey passed away so I'm really lonely. And this new chick mommy brought in, some refuge whose mom didn't want her anymore, I'm not too crazy about her. As a matter of fact I chomped her silly face today! Mommy wanted me to "date" her today but I'm not having any of it! Especially when there are curvy girls like you out there! So be good to your mommy and give her lots of cuddles! Maybe she will let us be long distance pen pals...
Your admirer from afar,
Humma :biggrin:


----------

